# Fumigation Treatment of pallet wood!



## craftedbyethan (Jul 16, 2012)

This and more at my blog: *Pallet Craft!*

*Hello Readers!*

Today I am going to share with you the other treatment method used on pallet wood; fumigation using Methyl Bromide. First, I would like to state that using these pallets that have been fumigated using methyl bromide could be extremely dangerous to your health!

*What is Methyl Bromide?*

Methyl Bromide is manufactured from naturally occurring bromide salts. The Environmental Protection Agency (EPA) considers this gas to be an ozone depleting substance (ODS) that can thin the atmosphere. Most commonly used on strawberries in California, Brominated Vegetable Oil (BVO) used in citrus drinks as a preservative of flavors and in other post harvest applications (that's right folks, you eat this stuff).

*Regulatory Groups*

The IPPC (International Plant Protection Convention) in 2002 set methyl bromide as the only fumigant allowed to be used in pallet pest control. The USDA (United States Department of Agriculture) also adopted these regulations in 2005. The National Wood Pallet and Container Association (NWPCA) manages the regulation of this treatment method in the United States.

*Treatment*

The lumber which will become pallet wood is locked into an air sealed chamber where it is gassed for 24 hours while maintaining a temperature of at least 52 degrees Fahrenheit. The wood pallets are then marked similarly to the following stamp.










*My Recommendation*

I do not recommend using fumigated pallets for wood working. I do not endorse the use of methyl bromide in any application either. Use heat treated wood instead and save the environment and don't take any risks!


----------



## MagGeorge (Jul 5, 2012)

Informative post. Never cease sharing good information. I once visited the blogsite and find it interesting. You never ran out of ideas helping the environment.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

I Methyl Bromide(MB) is so dangerous why/how can it be used in food stuffs?

If the pallets that have been fumigated with MB are so dangerous why is it that they are allowed to come in contact with the public.

Your writeup generates more questions then it answersl.

George


----------



## VIFmike (Jul 21, 2012)

According to wikipedia its not used that much anymore. I was outside just a little bit ago looking at my pallets because I thought I had seen that label printed on them. But after further investigation I have found it to be a little different. This is the only label on my pallets. Its the same on all of them.










I do not use any regular 48" x 40" pine pallets or any pallets used more than once. I use only brand new one time use odd size/shape pallets. I use only Oak or Ash and no Pine except for table legs made from square pieces. 

These are the type I use...




























As you can see none are typical pallets. I do not think any have chemicals on or in them. When I cut them they do not smell any different than any other wood. 

Thanks for all the info on this stuff..


----------



## craftedbyethan (Jul 16, 2012)

GeorgeC said:


> I Methyl Bromide(MB) is so dangerous why/how can it be used in food stuffs?
> 
> If the pallets that have been fumigated with MB are so dangerous why is it that they are allowed to come in contact with the public.
> 
> ...


Thank you for your comments! Here is my answer:

The harmful effects of Methyl Bromide in our food with chemicals is coming to light more and more and its effects are chronic diseases and other terrible diseases as well. Where as the organic non-treated foods are proving to actually lessen the likelihood of these diseases and help people overcome them. Just search the internet and you will see scientific and public opinion on the matter.

They are allowed because: lobbying, cheap, and the effectiveness of pest removal. 

Do you believe that these companies and their lawyers have you and I in mind when they make business decisions?

I am a firm believer that any chemical use is killing our planet one application at a time.


----------



## craftedbyethan (Jul 16, 2012)

VIFmike said:


> According to wikipedia its not used that much anymore. I was outside just a little bit ago looking at my pallets because I thought I had seen that label printed on them. But after further investigation I have found it to be a little different. This is the only label on my pallets. Its the same on all of them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Methyl Bromide has no odor or color. If you believe you are using chemical pallets, I would personally not do it. I am unable to view ther images you posted due to firewall.


----------



## VIFmike (Jul 21, 2012)

I will make a separate page for them on my website and post the link in just a bit. None of the ones I use have EVER been used for chemicals or have been treated with anything. I have a call in to the place we get our cranes from to see where the pallets come from. I know they buy them made special for the cranes. I will find the source and find out what their life cycle is like very soon. The other ones I use come from a pump manufacturer. They make their own so I doubt they are treated but I will find out on that one as well. The rep comes by every so often.


----------



## Stevedore (Dec 28, 2011)

Good post, thanks! I've used pallet wood occasionally for birdhouses, and never paid any attention to whether they had been treated with anything. I'm going to look in the future.


----------



## BernieL (Oct 28, 2011)

I have often posted on the use of pallet wood. Another site once featured a whole kitchen cabinet set made from pallet wood and it looked great. Recycling used pallet wood is a great idea - but it is dangerous.

Thanks for starting this thread - I wasn't aware of methyl bromide and it's use in the pallet industry. That's good information.

My experience with pallets will also scare you. I'm a retired Teamster truck driver and I worked as a local p&d driver for 30+ years. I had a HM (hazerdous material) endorsement on my CDL driver licence which means I was well trained (evert 2 years) on handling HM's. I was taught all the tec laws about loading the HM's - I knew when to placard the load - I knew all about the loading restrictions ( poisons gases and flamables can't be loaded on the same truck) - I knew how to respond to any type of spill by looking at the UN # assigned to all chems. If an empty container was being shipped, the documents had to list "LSTC" (last said to contain) and depending on the size of that container, the truck might need to be placarded. All kinds off laws goverened all kinds of situations from loading to delivering and especially spills. Laws tell the companies who to report the spills too, how to contain them... even what to do with the empty containers.

But not 1 law governed what to do with the pallets. All pallets with HM spills are legaly thrown into piles only to be reused. This is legal! Even pallets that had poisons spilt on them. This means that if a truck has poisons loaded on it, food items can not be loaded on that trailer even if the poisons are in sealed containers. But food can be loaded onto used pallets that had poisons spilt on them. 

Is it worth the risk working with a free pallet that might have had a HM spill on it? 

One other consideration. We now live in a global economy and pallets are made all over the world. What we may consider to be exotic woods are common woods in other parts of the world. Notice> some exotic woods are toxic to work with. Be mindful of the woods you are working with!


----------



## Fishinbo (Jul 23, 2012)

I am learning more from the discussions above. Great of you to share your knowledge to us. I have seen great works from it but never knew its dangers. I can only hope that people who use pallets are aware and mindful of its dangers, and that they are doing something about it.


----------



## Nightstorms (May 16, 2015)

I had never heard of Methyl Bromide until this past year when we had to ship some equipment over seas. No one had told us the shipping crates had to be constructed with treated lumber, so the whole container had to be fumigated. It was mostly machinery, but some crates had fabric and office furniture. Wonder how much is shipped here in the same contaminated condition?


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

The amount of methyl bromide absorbed into the pallet wood would be so negligible it wouldn't be worth worrying about. It's not one of these man made carcinogens anyway. Methyl bromide is a natural occurring salt.


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

Steve Neul said:


> The amount of methyl bromide absorbed into the pallet wood would be so negligible it wouldn't be worth worrying about. It's not one of these man made carcinogens anyway. Methyl bromide is a natural occurring salt.


After reading this I would be worried about it:
http://www.epa.gov/ttnatw01/hlthef/methylbr.html


----------



## Barn owl (Jul 1, 2013)

Ok, but how do you Identify whether a pallet is heat treated or with MB?


----------



## machinehead (Dec 24, 2014)

Barn owl said:


> Ok, but how do you Identify whether a pallet is heat treated or with MB?


 I believe the stamping on the pallet includes the country of origin and the letters HT if it is heat treated. Most of the pallets passing through my warehouse seem to have this.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

FrankC said:


> After reading this I would be worried about it:
> http://www.epa.gov/ttnatw01/hlthef/methylbr.html


You can read some bull about anything. The truth is usually a different story.


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

Steve Neul said:


> You can read some bull about anything. The truth is usually a different story.


As I said, I would be worried about it and responsible enough to warn others so they can make their own decisions about it.


----------



## dmlehmann (May 6, 2014)

The best place to get the truth is always the manufacturer (or the industry lobbyist). Independent scientists and other researchers have nothing to offer. Other than, intelligence, knowledge and the ability to think for themselves.


----------



## BernieL (Oct 28, 2011)

Truth about pallets may be in the rest of the story which most pallets hide. Unless you are absolutely sure about the origin of the pallet and you are absolutely sure about where it's been, use caution while recycling that wood. Go back to my post #9 and read the last half about not one law governs the use of used pallets. We're all talking about recycling the wood - well most shippers recycle the pallets themselves. I know of one company that collects used pallets - goes through them and replaces broken boards and resells them to shippers. 

We all talk about working safe... then be safe! Unless you know the history of that pallet, at least wear protection when recycling. This is not fearmongoring or bull - it's common sense!


----------

